# Java Projekt starten?



## nex_m (8. Mai 2006)

Hey....

ich bin gerade dabei mir Java anzueignen...soweit läuft auch alles ganz gut  
Allerdings bräuchte ich mal eure Hilfe! Normalerweise mach ich alles mit Eclipse, aber jetzt wollte ich mal meine Projekte über die Konsole kompilieren und starten? Das kompilieren hat funktioniert, aber das starten will einfach nicht funktionieren? Den Path Eintrag hab ich eigentlich gesetzt...bin in den Ordner des Projekts gewechselt und hab die Klasse mit java Klassename aufgerufen..
Ich bekomm aber immer nur mainExeptionDefnotFound oder so?
Was mach ich da falsch? Kann mir einer die Schritte mal aufschlüsseln, also mal Schritt für Schritt das erläutern?

MFG


----------



## flashray (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

>>java Klassenname

stimmt schon.

Mögliche Fehlerquellen:
1. Groß- und Kleinschreibung
2. Klassenname und Name der Datei müssen identisch sein
3. Die Klasse muss eine main-Methode enthalten


Vg Erdal


----------



## teppi (9. Mai 2006)

Probier mal folgendes:

java -cp . Klassenname

Mit "." wird der Klassenpfad auf das aktuelle Verzeichnis gelegt.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## nex_m (9. Mai 2006)

@ flashray Danke für deine Antwort, diese Fehlerquellen kann ich schon mal ausschließen, das war mir schon bewusst und ich hab's auch noch mal getestet (zur Sicherheit halber *g*, man weiß ja nie welche blöden Fehler man macht)

@ teppi ..ok...muss ich erst mal ausprobieren...


----------



## nex_m (12. Mai 2006)

So jetzt hab ich das mal versucht mit -cp allerdings will das auch so nicht laufen...mittlerweile hab ich mal das jre neu installiert und damit versucht. Selber Fehler...auch bei einem Freund läuft das nicht über die Konsole?

Das hab ich in der Umgebungsvariablen bei Path eingetragen:
;C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_06\bin

Ist das so richtig?

Dann hab ich das als .java gespeichert und kompiliert:

public class HalloWelt {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		System.out.println("Hallo Welt");
	}
}

 

MFG


----------



## flashray (12. Mai 2006)

Als HalloWelt.java speichern.
Mit javac HalloWelt.java kompilieren
Mit java HalloWelt aufrufen.

bekommst du irgendeine Fehlermeldung beim Kompilieren oder Aufrufen. Wenn du HalloWelt mit dem MS Editor abspeicherst "Alle Dateien" auswählen nicht vergessen, sonst wird sie als HalloWelt.java.txt gespeichert. Hast du nach dem Kompilieren auch eine Datei HalloWelt.class in dem Ordner?

Vg Erdal


----------



## nex_m (12. Mai 2006)

jepp...hab ich...es wurde alles Besten kompiliert ;-)...nur das Ausführen macht Probleme


----------



## flashray (12. Mai 2006)

Nochmals um sicherzugehen, wie führst du aus:

1. java HalloWelt
oder
2. java HalloWelt.java
oder
3. java HalloWelt.class


Vg Erdal


----------



## nex_m (12. Mai 2006)

Ersteres dachte ich ist richtig....hab aber alles durchprobiert...geht nicht...

 

MFG


----------



## flashray (12. Mai 2006)

Kannst du mal bitte sowohl die class als auch die java Datei anhängen.

Vg Erdal


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (13. Mai 2006)

In der von dir angehängten Datei ist die main-Methode nicht als static deklariert.


----------



## nex_m (16. Mai 2006)

Oh ja...hatte ich gelöscht....trotzdem hatte es nicht funktioniert 

Naja.....Zufälligerweise musste ich das Betriebssystem neu aufsetzen und siehe da plötzlich läuft's 


Noch ne Frage....Kann ich die Java-Datei auch über die Konsole aufrufen, wenn ich in der Datei noch nen package deklariert habe ? 

```
package Tokenizer;

import java.util.StringTokenizer;

public class Tokenizer {.........
```


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (18. Mai 2006)

nex_m hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Noch ne Frage....Kann ich die Java-Datei auch über die Konsole aufrufen, wenn ich in der Datei noch nen package deklariert habe ?


Ja, aber dazu muss die class-Datei in einer bestimmten Verzeichnisstruktur liegen. Beim Package a.b.c.d wäre das bspw. das Verzeichnis ./a/b/c/d (relativ zum Classpath).

Bei der Benennung von Packages sollte man sich übrigens möglichst an die gängigen Konventionen halten.


----------

